# Vent: Next time I hear "It's okay, he is friendly"



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

So I took Ike to a nearby park for some tracking this morning. Just as Ike was about to start, I saw out of the corner of my eye a black lab running around unleashed with his owner walking 20 yards behind the dog. I immediately put Ike back on the leash, got in front of Ike, and asked the guy to get his dog and stayed back (I even said "please"







) . He made an Ok sign and headed the other way with his dog following him. So I put Ike back on the scent box and set him to track. 

What do you know - 30 seconds later the dog came running towards Ike and of course Ike, small that he is, did not take kindly to that. He got in front of me and started really barking at the lab. And then I hear the guy yelled out "It's okay. He's friendly!" I was so [censored] I yelled back "No, it's not okay!! Who gives a $#[email protected] if he's friendly???"

I dont' get it. What does friendly or not friendly has to do with anything? Why do people with "friendly" dogs think they have carte blanche to let their dogs run free and go up to any strange dogs they see? Do you let your kids run up to other people's kids to roughhouse and play and then by way of explanation say "Oh, it's okay, he's friendly"?

P.S. The one good thing that came out of this was even though Ike really did not take kindly to the lab I was able to get him back on the pad about 5 seconds after the "incident" and he went back to tracking like nothing had happened. So far I'm very please with the little guy's concentration.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

*Re: Vent: Next time I hear "It's okay, he is frien*

Ticks me off too, especially because Nikon is NOT friendly. He has never fought with MY dogs and I always have him under my control (both solid commands AND using a collar and leash, duh!), but yep I've heard that before too. People just let their dogs charge right up in his face. When I see the dog coming I say "My dog is NOT friendly!" and if they don't heed the warning then they get to find out for themselves.


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

*Re: Vent: Next time I hear "It's okay, he is frien*

You spend so much time thinking about how to best socialize your pup (especially one with some dominant tendency already), talking to knowledgeable people about it, devising ways to gradually exposing him to other dogs at training so he doesn't grow up with any dog aggression issues and then stuff like this happens.

Btw, Lies, I don't know what you originally wrote but I like that you put in enough foulness in the post that the mod needed to be clean up a bit. I appreciate the support haha


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

My dogs ARE friendly. But my definition of friendly isn't what other people consider friendly. I've seen too many "friendly" dogs rush my dogs and then become inappropriate. Plus, I often have my kids out together. I don't want to risk a pack vs. one dog situation. If a dog attacks one dog, then my other one may step in. Then you know whose dogs will be at fault? Mine, of course.

Even when I had super friendly -- non GSD -- dogs that I always had offleash (long before I joined this forum) I never assumed that other dogs were friendly enough for my dogs to approach. I figured it was a good way for my dogs to be torn apart. My dogs stayed within about a 20 ft radius of me and when we were near other dogs, I called them to me. 

Now, when I see ANY dog approach mine, I grab their collar and I stand there with the wriggling dog for however long for the owner to approach. No collar? I lasso the dog with my leash. When the owner approaches and they're usually furious at me for manhandling their dog, I tell them they're lucky that it wasn't worse. They have no idea what my dogs are capable of. And, next time, I'll take the dog and call Animal Control. 

People are stupid. I don't know what else to say, Jason.


----------



## ShatteringGlass (Jun 1, 2006)

I hear ya! That kinda crap ALWAYS happens to me!! I dont care how "friendly" your annoying dog is, get it out of my dogs face!!

People dont understand how threatining an off leash dog running up to your leashed dog is, your leashed dog has no where to go, a maniac dog running at it, so the natural reaction of your leashed dog is to tell that dog to get the [heck] away.

Whenever I see some moron with their dog running around heading towards me, I always yell "You better get your darn dog, Im not paying the vet bill!"


----------



## HAROLD M (Mar 10, 2009)

friendly to most people i think means they wont bite another person or even another dog or havent yet,but a loose dog at the dog park or lake could spell trouble for another dog or the loose one if he meets a not so friendly dog ,ppl still do not understand the workngs of a dog mind and how unclearpeoples perception of friendly is ...a dog charging a leashed dog almost always spells trouble couse of the leashed dogs unablity to retreat ,or need to go str8 to protection mood, that is the sole reason i cannot and will not take my boy Duke to a dog park or walk him in an open feild couse some







will and has to have their dog off the leash running wildly threw the park/feild,and its always a lil ankle biter ,,,,i am gonna start carring a ball bat with me ...


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

*Re: Vent: Next time I hear "It's okay, he is frien*



> Originally Posted By: Jason LinYou spend so much time thinking about how to best socialize your pup (especially one with some dominant tendency already), talking to knowledgeable people about it, devising ways to gradually exposing him to other dogs at training so he doesn't grow up with any dog aggression issues and then stuff like this happens.
> 
> Btw, Lies, I don't know what you originally wrote but I like that you put in enough foulness in the post that the mod needed to be clean up a bit. I appreciate the support haha


True that. I socialized the heck out of Nikon, just not as much with other dogs, because to be honest I don't really care if my dogs make friends with other dogs. They get along with each other and that's good enough for me. Being accepting and social with PEOPLE I am much more concerned about, and have no worries with him there. That is why when I am out, my dogs are either on leashes that abide by the leash law, or they are contained in fencing on private property. Just the other day we were at some baseball fields where I have permission to let my dogs run, and all the sudden this off leash dog charges the fence (my dogs were in a field) and starts going off, so naturally my dogs run up to the fence, barking. The owner finally catches up to her dog and pulls it away, giving me dirty looks. Hello, it's private property, I have permission to be there and MY dogs are either behind the fence or they are on a leash when going from the fence to the car. She walked off and just let her dog run all over the property, never going behind a fence or putting on a leash.

LOL I don't remember what I wrote, the post looks the same to me!


----------



## SouthernThistle (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: Vent: Next time I hear "It's okay, he is frien*

Same reason why people think having a small "cute" dog means they can let it get away with murder....they're just not thinking.


----------



## Sigurd's Mom (May 12, 2009)

*Re: Vent: Next time I hear "It's okay, he is frien*

I guess I don't mind if dogs run up to Sigurd and I, living where I do, a lot of dogs do. When I walk, more than half the time a little black dog barks and chases us, when it gets closer to Sigurd he wags his tail and they exchange sniffies and licks. If the owners claim they are friendly, good. Sigurd likes seeing the other dogs, so it's ok. Sigurd is friendly, so I'm not scared or unsure how he'd react to a strange dog. Once when he was younger, he did get free, and ran towards someone with a dog, I did say "He's friendly" and the person replied as "I can tell!" and we talked for a bit, it wasn't bad.


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

*Re: Vent: Next time I hear "It's okay, he is frien*

Oh ya we encountered a young idiot yesterday at the beach.There are 7 GSD standing around,not close to each other,all with prong collars on and this young kids walks right up to us with some little poodle on a flexi lead out to the end.Dawn says to the kid you better get that dog close to you and lock the flexi so these dogs don't go for it, and he laughs and walks away..DUH I see 7 big dogs standing around separated and I'm not going to let my little white dog near them.He was in his late teens so I would think he should have had brains enough not to approach us.
With a dog or not I don't appreciate any dog approaching me if I don't know it.My luck it will dislike something about me and go after me.I'll be the one to die by ankle bites in the park....


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

*Re: Vent: Next time I hear "It's okay, he is frien*

I have this happen all the time. Really tired of "he's friendly". I know I am supposed to be out there as an ambassador for my activities and dogs, but.....

I told one person who let this happen several times that my dog is not going to let your dogs get close to me and when that is finished you are going to have to deal with me. 

They do quickly gather and load their loose dogs when I arrive now.


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

*Re: Vent: Next time I hear "It's okay, he is frien*

Jason, you start using the language that I use in such situations LOL

I'm so thankful that at one point Anton decided that small dogs are not a threat and no matter how furious they bark and jump they can't trigger any reaction from him.


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

*Re: Vent: Next time I hear "It's okay, he is frien*

I am now having issues with Dakota. I've worked so hard socializing her to people, friendly dogs, places, scents, traffic.. and the list goes on. She has been attacked, charged, barked at, growled at and lunged at too many times and now she reacts. Many of these were by dogs on retactable leashes, whose owners, think it was cute that their little beast was going after the big GSD. Why they would let the leash extend when they are passing another dog I will never know.

I am now on a mission of reporting every single off leash dog that even thinks about coming over to us in a park or school yard. My dog is no longer dog friendly, and I'm no longer friendly to owners who allow this.

Some people just do not have a clue and/or they are so self centered that they want their dog to have freedom and do not care about the impact this has on others.


----------



## lrodptl (Nov 12, 2009)

*Re: Vent: Next time I hear "It's okay, he is frien*

Recently I had a black lab run at us from about 100 feet and he went right up to my 6 and 7 year old daughters who were terrified and about 20 feet from me. I was







and the lady's saying "it's okay he's friendly". I ripped into her with the venom that any father would whose little daughters were so obviously shaken. My "friendly" 95 pound Shepherd was leashed.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

*Re: Vent: Next time I hear "It's okay, he is frien*

Just today, I was walking the boathouse loop with my 70 lb nazi bitch on the retractoable that she's earned with her stellar OB. This guy on his cell phone comes walking along the trail with a white samoyed looking dog. The dog comes running right towards Morgan and I told him with quite a bit of authority and no bad words 'Can you get your dog? Mine is not friendly' She is, to a point, friendly with other dogs but I'm not taking any changes. The guy mumbled to his dog, walked up the hill and kept talking on his cell phone. 

That right there is my complaint - if you're yapping on the phone, are you watching the dog as well as you could? No, put them on a leash then yap all ya want.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

*Re: Vent: Next time I hear "It's okay, he is frien*

The "friendly dog" scenario that really makes me angry







is when I have one of the Hooligans in the waiting room at the vet's office and these, can I say morons?, allow their dogs, especially puppies, to attempt to sniff my dog/s. 

These foolish people don't know why I have a dog there - for all they know he could have parvo or any communicable disease - and likewise, I have no idea why their dogs are there. 

I'm not too friendly when I ask them more than once to keep their dogs away from my dogs. I've even yelled a few times, complete with







words, if I have to ask more than twice.


----------



## BigArn (Apr 23, 2009)

*Re: Vent: Next time I hear "It's okay, he is frien*



> Originally Posted By: Sigurd's MomI guess I don't mind if dogs run up to Sigurd and I, living where I do, a lot of dogs do. When I walk, more than half the time a little black dog barks and chases us, when it gets closer to Sigurd he wags his tail and they exchange sniffies and licks. If the owners claim they are friendly, good. Sigurd likes seeing the other dogs, so it's ok. Sigurd is friendly, so I'm not scared or unsure how he'd react to a strange dog. Once when he was younger, he did get free, and ran towards someone with a dog, I did say "He's friendly" and the person replied as "I can tell!" and we talked for a bit, it wasn't bad.


+1


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

*Re: Vent: Next time I hear "It's okay, he is frien*

Nice angry Monday thread, huh?

Hey, how come Jenn can say Nazi Bitch and I can't say [heck] (that's heck with two LL)?


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: Vent: Next time I hear "It's okay, he is frien*

I dont really mind too much if dogs come up to mine.
Most of the dogs in town I know.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

*Re: Vent: Next time I hear "It's okay, he is frien*



> Originally Posted By: Jason LinHey, how come Jenn can say Nazi Bitch and I can't say [heck] (that's heck with two LL)?


It is becuase I'm me and you said h-e double toothpicks.







Seriously, you never know what's going to get censored - my loving euphemism for my dogess might be next. On my list of dog related words you can't say, begins with s and is also called poo so put them together and you have shpoo.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

*Re: Vent: Next time I hear "It's okay, he is frien*

Yes, it is irritating. 

People with friendly dogs assume everyone else's dog is friendly or they would not have it out. They also assume that everyone should believe them when they say the dog is friendly. They are the clueless majority. 

What I would say if my brain and mouth would work together in the heat of the moment is: "If you want your dog to remain friendly, then you better stop letting it run right up to strange dogs." 

And then instead of letting your blood pressure rise, consider it an excellent opportunity to train and maintain control under serious distractions.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

*Re: Vent: Next time I hear "It's okay, he is frien*

People do assume all dogs must be friendly if theirs are. I really don't get upset that often and it takes repeat offenders. 

I love this Monday gritch!!

I seem to run into people who have a dog who " just wants to say hi". An acquaintance has such a dog and two days in a row he wanted his mature, intact male (who I have seen be snarky) to say "hi" to my puppy. Ahhh, he just is fascinated to see his dog interact with my pup. I told him no several times. On the second day he sees me out with the pup and gleefully makes a beeline for us,dog in tow. I am afraid there was a string of expletives as I turned on my heels. I don't mind a little bit of ignorance, but these people who are flagrant in disregard do get me.

My other favorite is when people ask if they can pet my ubernazi bitch. People expect you to reciprocate with an affirmative and often don't wait to comprehend your reply. I have snatched many an arm in mid-reach....uh, I said, No. She has never bitten anyone, but why get started?


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: Vent: Next time I hear "It's okay, he is frien*



> Originally Posted By: selzer "If you want your dog to remain friendly, then you better stop letting it run right up to strange dogs." .


oh, that's a great line. Mind if I steal it? 

I'll send you royalty checks now and then. 

I promise.


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: Vent: Next time I hear "It's okay, he is frien*



> Originally Posted By: Jason LinNice angry Monday thread, huh?
> 
> Hey, how come Jenn can say Nazi Bitch and I can't say [heck] (that's heck with two LL)?


Because bitch is a perfectly acceptable dog term.

and we're just a little bit afraid of Jenn.


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

*Re: Vent: Next time I hear "It's okay, he is frien*

I feel your frustration. Ris is afraid of other dogs and is dog reactive. The LAST thing I need it another setback in our training by having a rude dog in her face. AGH! Thankfully, I have gotten really good at evasive maneuvers. . .though I wish I didn't have to.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

*Re: Vent: Next time I hear "It's okay, he is frien*

sure, because I NEVER say anything in the moment. It is like my mouth and brain become open-circuited. Uhg!


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

*Re: Vent: Next time I hear "It's okay, he is frien*

I think this comes from the shock of another dog owner doing something so blatantly stupid that your jaw fuses together.

'Get your dog now becuase I'm not paying your vet bills' really works wonderfully if you can remember it. My line of 'Good for you but mine is a nazi bitch' really conveys the message of go away, go away quickly.


----------



## jake (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: Vent: Next time I hear "It's okay, he is frien*

Anyone have the fantasy of running up to 'friendly dog owner'and jumping on them-THEN sniffing their privates and seeing what result would beee?Sorry just had to say it.


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: Vent: Next time I hear "It's okay, he is frien*



> Originally Posted By: ttalldogAnyone have the fantasy of running up to 'friendly dog owner'and jumping on them-THEN sniffing their privates and seeing what result would beee?Sorry just had to say it.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

*Re: Vent: Next time I hear "It's okay, he is frien*



> Originally Posted By: SambaPeople do assume all dogs must be friendly if theirs are. I really don't get upset that often and it takes repeat offenders.


What upsets me is that if their dog runs up to the wrong dog - just once - their dog can land at the vet for stitches or worse. It's just not fair for either dog.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

*Re: Vent: Next time I hear "It's okay, he is frien*

OR, this is my fear, they think their dog may be friendly because they never came across a reactive dog...and when they do...ding, ding, ding, the fight is ON. 

I have a couple of dogs like Sigurd, who would be like okay, thanks, yeah, gotta go (so maybe not quite as happy) and it's nice to take them places, and you have a much more relaxed mindset about these things. But with a puppy, or a dog who is not like that...it's a totally different story. 

And ttall...if I get a arrested...I'm going to tell them the idea came from YOU!


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

*Re: Vent: Next time I hear "It's okay, he is frien*



> Originally Posted By: ttalldogAnyone have the fantasy of running up to 'friendly dog owner'and jumping on them-THEN sniffing their privates and seeing what result would beee?Sorry just had to say it.


No!!!









I have put my hand on kids heads and messed up their do when they run up and touch my dogs heads without asking. It always gets a puzzled 'Hey why'd you do that?' reaction. Then I laugh like the devil woman that I am.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

*Re: Vent: Next time I hear "It's okay, he is frien*

I agree. 

If someone is ignorant enough NOT to know not to let their dog run right up to a dog they do not know, then, just maybe, they do not KNOW that their dog DOES possess teeth and may NOT like everything that walks on four legs.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

*Re: Vent: Next time I hear "It's okay, he is frien*

Oh, and the sniffing the privates part -- no, never get the impulse...


----------



## amcipar (Feb 9, 2009)

*Re: Vent: Next time I hear "It's okay, he is frien*

I feel your pain. Just last weekend I was in my field on my property (which I OWN) with my reactive boy. I have spent months upon months working with him and my trainer. We were finally at a point where he would just ignore other dogs. I do my scan of the neighbors yard and see that their dog is not out. She is the reason my dog is reactive. She has charged so many times I have lost count. I cross the street into my field. I am well over 100 yards out with Sig off leash playing fetch and working on OB. My back was to the road with Sig in a sit in front of me focusing on his ball. We are completely out of eye sight of my neighbors house. Out of nowhere the neighbors dog leaps onto Sig. This dog went through my neighbors yard, my yard, and crossed the street into the field to get Sig. I never saw nor heard her coming. She clamped down on Sig's head/ear area and lets go. Sig got a hold of her rear, just fur, and immediately let go. She starts to run and Sig follows. Mind you this all of 10 to 15 seconds. I recall Sig and responds perfectly (thank goodness and because I have the all important ball) and sits in front of me. I leash Sig and start yelling at my poor husband to get Riley back into her yard, check for injuries, and let the neighbor know. After getting Riley contained and beating on the neighbors door for a good 3 minutes he finally comes out and said "oh I didn't know she was out my wife must have let her out and not put on the chain." I can't really repeat what I said as this is about the fifth or so time I have had to talk to this neighbor. and do you know what he says every time...you guessed it "she's friendly and would never hurt a fly" well tell that to my dog with the puncture wound in his head. it I am now back at square -2. I can't even work my dog on my own property. I have no desire for my dog to be friends with other dogs, he does well with my pack and that's all I truly care about. I just want to walk him with out him going ballistic and being approached by other off leash dogs. I have been far to nice for far to long. Cops will be called from this point out. Thanks for listening to my vent. Feels good to get it off my chest to other people who understand.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

*Re: Vent: Next time I hear "It's okay, he is frien*

I think most off leash dogs really mean no harm and would like to interact. The problem is the dog on leash has no real way to interact. Repeated encounters like this can lead to reactivity. 

I don't care for this happening either and it happens a lot. It really hacks me off in fact. But the best we can do is report it and protect our own dogs.


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: Vent: Next time I hear "It's okay, he is frien*

There are off leash dogs who behave as if they are on leash and just walk with their owner and do not bother anyone. It is the various other kinds that cause problems. If I don't own the first kind, then that dog is not off a leash. Many dog owners, however, think their dogs need to be free whether or not it is in the interest of the dog's own safety.

Quynne was my trust worthy dog and was great with other dogs until one off-leash little white dog targetted her. Nothing bad (other than the language used on the third and fourth occasions and only between the owners) ever happened with the two dogs. But the fact that it could have and the owner of the LWD still let his dog be in that position by allowing his dog to aggressively approach my dog was infuriating. I always put Quynne in an on leash sit-stay & stepped between the two dogs and drove it off - where being calmer probably would have been a better course of action. 

Now Quynne is very wary with small dogs and considering the damage she could do, I am not willing to test it even of I knew any trustworthy small dogs. So we walk only in the leashed areas ... unfortunately so do the unleashed dogs ---- the sit stay and leave it, with treat rewards mean the walks are not unpleasant and considered a training excercise but I do miss the earlier days.


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

*Re: Vent: Next time I hear "It's okay, he is frien*

I say it frequently, but not under those conditions. I usually say it to the people that assume my dog is aggressive because he's scary looking. The ones that literally jump out of the way(when he's leashed) when I'm walking him or look like they are in the middle of peeing themselves. Or parents screaming to their children "OH MY GOD GET IN THE CAR." Or to people who are trying to pick up their dogs when we get close(even when the dog is like... 60 pounds. That one was goofy.) even though both dogs are leashed.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

*Re: Vent: Next time I hear "It's okay, he is frien*

I get that OMG reaction about Otti. He's just a baby, I really don't think he understands he's scary looking and he's soooo outgoing. Today we were working on OB at the park. These two women come around the corner and I stopped. Otto sat. Good boy. I noticed one woman had a leash in her hand but no dog attached to it. She looked at Otto and said 'OH!!!" then she collected her little doxie with her hands. The other woman with her smiled at Otto, told me he was gorgeous and very well behaved. I felt good. Morgan, she'd have been standing up saying WOOF to the doxie, just becuase she's a nazi and that dog was off lead.


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

*Re: Vent: Next time I hear "It's okay, he is frien*

Last time someone "OH, he's nice! It's ok." Mutt came running at me I told them just this:
"Yours might be awesome (as I stayed between our dogs), but if you prefer him with a heartbeat you will want to get him NOW because mine prefers not to have a slobbering idiot jumping in his face."


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

*Re: Vent: Next time I hear "It's okay, he is frien*

Though normally I just say "Mine is NOT. I don't care if yours is, mine isn't."


----------



## AndreaG (Mar 3, 2006)

*Re: Vent: Next time I hear "It's okay, he is frien*

I have to confess I was one of these clueless people once. When we only had Tatar, I really did think it was OK to let him go and say hi to anyone because he never got into trouble; his body language is excellent, very calming, he even walks slowly and just seem to be always smiling with his body. But yeah we scared the heck out of some other dog owners who had reactive dogs (though never-ever did any react to Tatar, but they didn't know in advance!) 
Oh and another confession to make: I thoight our dog is this friendly and cool because, well, we are just this good owners! LOL.

.... and THEN, we got Yoda, our first GSD. And all of a sudden we weren't Mr. and Mrs. Perfect, but found ourselves on the other side of the fence, so to say. Hehe, we had it coming.

Now that Yoda is not with us anymore, our present GSD girl and Tatar are both very friendly but having learnt my lesson they aren't off leash to scare anyone.

Sorry for the long rambling, just wanted to say two things with this: 1. the ignorant persons letting their dog walk about with no leash really might not know, and 2., they might learn!


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

*Re: Vent: Next time I hear "It's okay, he is frien*

Well...I have to admit I've been on both sides of the fence here. 

I get extremely annoyed when people decide they need to let their dogs run loose and if they see me with a leashed dog do nothing but twirl their hair while they watch their dog run up to Elsa.

On the other hand, I've had Elsa run up to other dogs. For instance, once when I was hiking she was in a sit stay on the trail while I was fiddling with my new hiking boots (ugh...tieing for the UPTEENTH time). She was "on leash" technically, but was loose sitting there. A dog with it's owner cam around the corner and Elsa went running up to them. Another time I was doing OB in a random field I've never seen another person. We were practicing down-stays at about 100 yards when a dog and person came out of the trees to her back (far from me, close to her). She's good...but couldn't resist the temptation to run up.

I felt like CRAP because I HATE it when this happens to me. And Elsa is very friendly (too friendly--she wants EVERYONE to be her friend), but dominate and gives off a vibe a lot of dogs don't like. On the other hand, I'm not walking her in high-traffic areas off leash, seeing dogs in the distance, and letting her run up to them............

But maybe people have angrily posted about me too!


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: Vent: Next time I hear "It's okay, he is frien*



> Originally Posted By: GSDElsaWell...I have to admit I've been on both sides of the fence here.
> 
> I get extremely annoyed when people decide they need to let their dogs run loose and if they see me with a leashed dog do nothing but twirl their hair while they watch their dog run up to Elsa.
> 
> ...


SAME HERE!
We all make mistakes!!!!


----------



## ShatteringGlass (Jun 1, 2006)

*Re: Vent: Next time I hear "It's okay, he is frien*



> Originally Posted By: AndreaG
> 
> Sorry for the long rambling, just wanted to say two things with this: 1. the ignorant persons letting their dog walk about with no leash really might not know, and 2., they might learn!


Not with one guy I ran into when I was walking my two dogs, on property where it is posted that dogs are required to be leashed at all times.

Over the summer this guy's 2 aggressive dogs (white boxer & a boston terrier), off leash, charged us and the boxer REALLY was trying to attack my dogs! I screamed at the guy to come get his dogs and luckily nobody got hurt, but it was INSANE. And i cussed the guy out sooo bad.

Well, a few weeks ago, who comes running up off leash to my sister and I and my two dogs??? The same white boxer with the moron owner! Luckily my sister scared off the dog, so he didnt get close at all, and it turns out the moron is the father of a high school friend of hers!!!! He didnt remember us from the first time, he was trying to explain how because his boxer's tail was straight out that meant it was friendly!!! What an idiot!!!

Needless to say, we bit our tongues, but i was fuming. We did report him AGAIN to the school.

I swear to god Im carying pepper spray next time, Im so sick of stuff like that happening to me!


----------



## DarkEyes (Dec 5, 2009)

*Re: Vent: Next time I hear "It's okay, he is frien*

My GSD was friendly to other dogs (after being cautious with them for a few minutes) up until last May. She got attacked twice in one week and after that we had to re-socialize her so we can bring her to our friends' homes to play with their dogs. 

I have walked Abbey in the neighborhood for 5 months without incident. One day, I was walking with my aunt when I heard a yell. I looked to see a Heeler mix came out of the blue and attacked Abbey. We were walking in the middle of the road and somehow, from a quarter mile away, the dog saw Abbey as a threat. The owner couldn't gain control of the dog as he went for Abbey's neck. Abbey broke away so fast that I fell over. It just so happened that the Heeler was about to run over my legs, and Abbey suddenly attacked back before the owner grabbed the dog. I was able to get Abbey's attention before she accidently bites the owner. Not 10 seconds later, the owner lets go of the dog and he attacks Abbey AGAIN!!! I couldn't believe it!!!







Before any blood was drawn, the owner got the dog and this time didn't let go. (Turns out, this was the famous Slim Dog heeler mix the neighbors were telling me, who was always talking about how we should have the dogs play together and how friendly the dog was. _ Well_. That was the first time Slim Dog meets Abbey and that didn't go well.

Later that week, my husband and I were walking down our street, minding our own business, and Abbey was off in her own world. Then I heard my husband yell "WATCH OUT!" and before I had a chance to look, Abbey took off, the flexileash breaking, being chased by a snarling pit bull. My husband then gave chase to the pit bull. Shocked, I turned to see a couple yelling at the 2nd pit bull, who was heading in the same direction as the rest. I wasn't about to risk two pit bulls hurting my husband and my dog, so my initial reaction was to jump in front of the pit bull and act as aggressive as possible. That seemed to work and he snapped out of it and turned around to head back home. 
Then I look up the street to see Abbey chasing that first pit bull back down the street. My husband grabbed her before she could launch an attack. He was so ticked that he went up to the couple and threatened to have them cited for having dangerous dogs in their possession and not having them leashed. They were apologizing and saying that they usually never mind anybody on the street, etc. 

It makes me so mad that if owners don't have full control of their dogs, they shouldn't let the dogs run free in the first place! There is a leash law here and they need to be sure to clip 'em if they can't keep 'em in their yards! 

I let my dogs run free in the front yard, but always made sure to have their full attention if there is someone down the street. The key is to keep watch for anything and everything. They know where our property ends and that they are not to step paws on the road unless they are leashed.


----------



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Jason Lin I dont' get it. What does friendly or not friendly has to do with anything? Why do people with "friendly" dogs think they have carte blanche to let their dogs run free and go up to any strange dogs they see? Do you let your kids run up to other people's kids to roughhouse and play and then by way of explanation say "Oh, it's okay, he's friendly"?


I can almost see my 1.5 yo DD doing this; running up to a strange kid, nipping it on the neck and then pouncing on the other kid trying to get it to play.


----------



## novarobin (Oct 4, 2007)

When we first got Hary, we went away and had to take him. We took him on a hike on a popular public trail. He is a super social dog, had great obedience and we kept him on leash so we didn`t have any worries. We noticed a group of approx. 7 dogs approaching so DH stepped off the trail with Hary in a heel sit to let them pass. None of them were on lead and swarmed him. One dog kept getting in Hary`s face and it was obvious that he was getting agitated and was nervous. 
The group of owners were a good minute behind the dogs, which may not sound long, but when things are starting to go bad and you are trying to control a group of dogs, its a long time. 
Obviously they thought their dogs were friendly, they all got along with each other, but it very nearly went bad. 
Thankfully nothing happened, but if he had decided to snap, it would have been bad. 

I never approach or let my dogs approach another dog unless I speak with the owner first. 
My lab was vomiting and I took him to the vet for a followup. We thought he might have a virus. I can`t tell you how many times I had to tell people not to let their dog approach him. Yeah, he is friendly, but I don`t know if he is contagious. I didn`t think he was, but one was a puppy and I certainly didn`t want to risk it.


----------

